# Carputer turning itself back on



## ttam69r (Nov 8, 2012)

Iv set the jumper on the psu to turn off after 5sec, hard off after 45sec
but it switches itself straight back on!

Iv checked the constant power, ground and ignition power and they are all on the right pins on the psu and iv checked the ignition on with a multi meter and there is no power in it when the computer switches itself back on.....stumped as what to do next?

any help would be good guys 
cheers


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

More info need... What kind of PSU what vehicle etc


----------



## ttam69r (Nov 8, 2012)

thanks for your reply!
its going in a transporter t5

motherboard:
ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS AT3GC-I

psu:
Mini-ITX M2 Car PC DC-DC 160W 8V-28V ATX Power PSU 12V | eBay

cheers


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

strange. when i was testing my carpc on the bench, there were jumpers that i could change the turn-off delay... but it seems that after it shuts down the car would need to send an ignition pulse to the powersupply to turn the pc back on, or the power supply is not doing its job and has some kind of defect letting power re-route back to the motherboard.

i bought a pico-psu from mo-co-so.com

Automotive Grade ATX PSU PicoPSU Switching AC to DC Power Supply

it works like a champ and was real cheap and worked perfect the first bootup.

dont really know what to tell you without more info dude.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sound like something is wired backwards. The only way to tell which wires are which is with a multimeter.


----------



## .:stealth:. (Oct 29, 2011)

Or it could just be that the PC has windows update turned on? Try turning that feature off. I know sometimes my laptop will periodically turn itself on to download updates when it's in standby mode.

Also, I have learned that 'Windows Defender' schedules itself to scan by default in the middle of the night, and will also turn the PC on to do that.


----------

